# Cabela's After Hours Party



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

For 'CLUB' Visa members...by invitation only. Sunday Nov. 21, 2010.

Anybody ever been to one of these deals? What does 'Employee Discount' mean? 10%, 20% off the regular price? Is the 'discount' any better than a clearance price or the Bargain Cave prices? Guns and ammo included? 

I'm just wondering what to expect.... :?

Thanks....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Varies on each item, I think ammo and guns is about 0, cabelas clothing up to 40% or so


----------



## hunt14 (Oct 25, 2010)

Usually 5-25% depending on the item, I am pretty sure ammo/guns do have a discount I assume closer to the 5%. Its a good time and they serve alcohol


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Who's your date for the party ????


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

hunt14 said:


> Its a good time and they serve alcohol


They do? I've been to a couple but never noticed. Maybe I will take a date.  

The Cabela's brand stuff is always the best deal at these things. If you need clothing, this is usually a good time to get it. I need some new waders so I'll be down there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

hunt14 said:


> Usually 5-25% depending on the item, I am pretty sure ammo/guns do have a discount I assume closer to the 5%. *Its a good time and they serve alcohol*


I called 'em.....

Yeah....you're right!!! Beer, wine, soda's and food !!

Some gun's and ammo will be 5 to 7% off. Employee's discount is based on 20% off, but some sale items will still be a better deal. An 'ad' will be available for card and club members only with huge discounts, but we can't see what's on that ad until Sunday night in the store.

Sorry Alvin....no Black Velvet !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> hunt14 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually 5-25% depending on the item, I am pretty sure ammo/guns do have a discount I assume closer to the 5%. *Its a good time and they serve alcohol*
> ...


Black Velvet ??? You must be thinking of Fixed Blade. :O•-: I prefer Gentleman Jack. OOO°)OO


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've gone a couple of times. Employee pricing gets you the 20% discount on Cabela's brand products only. The other products get a 5-7% discount as mentioned. The Cabela's brand items already on sale are the best bargains because you get the on sale price minus the additional 20%.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

They are also having a party for Signature members on friday 11/19. Save stuff as mentioned above, food, etc.... Everything will be at employee pricing. They told me that means between 5-25% off. They said guns are around 5-6% off and cabelas brand stuff will be more like 25% off. With other stuff in between. They do have an additional ad/flyer with a select number of items that are at what they say an "exclusive" price. For the Signature party they sent an invitation which had me rsvp online. After doing so, it showed the discount flyer with the exclusive items for sale. Nothing really stuck out to me as any super deal I could not live without. Hope there is more that is a super deal that night. Here is a link to that flyer if it will pull up. http://information.cabelas.com/rsvp/110 ... FlyerB.pdf I am a sucker for cabelas and a sucker for a chance at some deals on stuff, so yes, I will be there.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That Savage sure is purdy!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wind In His Hair said:


> That Savage sure is purdy!


That new set of snow camo is lookin pretty good!


----------

